# Russian help



## dannler

Hey guys, so i recently got a russian...i checked build videos and what not,i follow everything to a dot.....but for the life of me,i cant get it!!

I build a normal 2mm coil 1.1ohm, wick it with cotton(less is better) 2 or 3 drags and i get dry hits,i replace the cotton with bamboo wick, and still the same, and when it didnt give dry hits i got vapour,but no flavour....

I then do a chimeny build,same specs..now i dont get dry hits but almost no vapour,air flow i have adjusted all ways possible...

Any ideas?
Tips maybe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis

Any time soon you will be in Nelspruit?

We could sit down and I could show ya!

Honestly, wicking is everything in Kayfun/Russian builds. Once you get it right, you will always get it right - but breaking into that first time discovery can be tricky at times.
There are other nuisance to it as well, but none as important as the wicking.

PM me, we can Skype a bit if you like...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dannler

Unfortunatly not. But as soon as i get data cap then we can do the skype thing


----------



## Riaz

i agree with @WHeunis 

with the russian, wicking is everything

what i do is, once the coil and everything has been positioned, pull through the wick- i use cotton as well

i put just enough in so it can move freely but there is still a bit of tension

then before cutting the wick, put on the chimney- so now, the chimney is on and the wick is running upwards

now you cut the wick to the size of the chimney, and then tuck the wick in along side the deck

make sure you dont block the juice channels

and bobs your uncle

ill see if i can find the youtube clip to demonstrate this

hope it helps

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cliff

@dannler please tell us whether you have the original or a clone, and also whether it's the clone with the massive juice channels or normal channels.

This might help us help you quicker and easier 

I have the clone from Vape Club with the massive juice channels (luckily @Alex happened to visit when I picked it up and give me some tips). And albeit tricky, once I figured out the wicking trick it's nothing short of brilliant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario

@Riaz 100% correct that's the way I do it aswel.
@dannler the problem you having is that your cotton is blocking the juice channels. follow @Riaz steps .I will try and upload some pics for you.


----------



## rogue zombie

Yip haven't done it myself, I will soon soon 

But the 'best way to wick....' vids generally say @Riaz's way is the best.


----------



## Riaz

maybe these pics will help

this is how your wick should look after tucking

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mario

@dannler 
Im no Pro but here are some pics that might help you along.

Russian 91% Clone sitting on a ZNA 50W



Wicking with Rayon (sorry bad pic)


Wicked with chimney cap on


Trim off the excess Rayon or Cotton above the chimney cap.


Gentle push down your wick. Note!! I move mine in opposite directions this just helps with the juice channel.(for me)
Add some of your e-juice and make sure its all pretty and good to go.



I hope this helps

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

My first Russian coil.
Wasted a good few mils of Blackbird, the wicking sucked. 

Fixed now and oh my f....!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

nicely done @r0gue z0mbie 

i would recommend you move the coil a little closer to the deck, you will thank me later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> nicely done @r0gue z0mbie
> 
> i would recommend you move the coil a little closer to the deck, you will thank me later


Awesome, enjoy, @r0gue z0mbie. Agree with @Riaz. And maybe start the bottom leg (in the picture) on the other side of the screw - will make alignment easier and be less prone to distort the coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kaizer

r0gue z0mbie said:


> View attachment 14030
> 
> View attachment 14031
> 
> View attachment 14032
> 
> 
> My first Russian coil.
> Wasted a good few mils of Blackbird, the wicking sucked.
> 
> Fixed now and oh my f....!


Is it just me, or does that positive post look abit skeef.... like the left corner of the positive post is abit too close to the negative post? 
May want to grab the positive block with a pliers and move it straight (just a thought)

But ya, shorter legs to bring the coil lower will be a better vape I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh right thanks guys.
Is that why I'm getting the occasional dry hit? And also at higher watts.

Man I was eyeing out this very Russian of @Andre's when you were selling it...

@Kaizer ya I think it is skew


----------



## Riaz

Kaizer said:


> Is it just me, or does that positive post look abit skeef.... like the left corner of the positive post is abit too close to the negative post?
> May want to grab the positive block with a pliers and move it straight (just a thought)
> 
> But ya, shorter legs to bring the coil lower will be a better vape I think.


that positive post will also cause the device to short if it touches the negative post


----------



## dannler

Thanks for all the help guys, i think its a clone with small juice channels @Cliff


----------



## Riaz

dannler said:


> Thanks for all the help guys, i think its a clone with small juice channels @Cliff


I have the same one 

Perfect little monster 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

dannler said:


> Thanks for all the help guys, i think its a clone with small juice channels @Cliff


No, those are normal juice channels. A Tobeco clone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dannler

Yes what andre said, i got it from him, i did what @Riaz said, im getting flavour and very limited vapour, running juice from vapmob. The inhale is also very restricted, adjusted airflow countless of times. Mabe it should be like that, i dont know, i have checked for restrictions in air path and its clean. But my el-cheapo chinese ce4 vapes better as a comparson


----------



## Andre

@dannler, post some pictures of your build and wicking. I am no expert on the Russian but many of the other members who posted on here are. They might just be able to help you better from a pic or two.


----------



## Riaz

dannler said:


> Yes what andre said, i got it from him, i did what @Riaz said, im getting flavour and very limited vapour, running juice from vapmob. The inhale is also very restricted, adjusted airflow countless of times. Mabe it should be like that, i dont know, i have checked for restrictions in air path and its clean. But my el-cheapo chinese ce4 vapes better as a comparson


Maybe remove the air control screw completely and then see. 

Sometimes too much cotton could also cause a slightly tighter draw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

But yes please post some pics like @Andre suggested then we can assist from there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannler

ey...i will try to do the pictures, im sitting now with a 2Mp camera phone without focus ha ha


----------



## rogue zombie

Lol... I best get to the Vape meet, this wicking business is not as easy as it looks.

I've had such a nightmare on my second build.


----------



## dannler

i think im going to join you ha ha


r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol... I best get to the Vape meet, this wicking business is not as easy as it looks.
> 
> I've had such a nightmare on my second build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol... I best get to the Vape meet, this wicking business is not as easy as it looks.
> 
> I've had such a nightmare on my second build.


Still the quickest and most effective way to learn - a real person to help and guide you through the process.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Still the quickest and most effective way to learn - a real person to help and guide you through the process.



Yip, I just need to see someone experienced do it.

I am getting great flavour, but dry hits when chain vaping. And the Vapour production is not great.

I'll get there... I hope lol



dannler said:


> i think im going to join you ha ha



It's best. There's obviously tricks to getting it just right.


----------



## rogue zombie

The Russian/ Kayfun is a beast though.

Stunningly designed product.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

r0gue z0mbie said:


> The Russian/ Kayfun is a beast though.
> 
> Stunningly designed product.



Totally agree...the Kayfun sold me on rebuildables. Must get me a Russian soon, and I wanna try the eLeaf Lemo too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

free3dom said:


> Totally agree...the Kayfun sold me on rebuildables. Must get me a Russian soon, and I wanna try the eLeaf Lemo too



Ye I'm also quite keen on a Lemo.
Afaik Eleaf make good products, so it should be a winner.


----------



## Matt

Can you remove the centre pin? If so clean that and make sure all the plactic covers are in the right place. I had a original and the white sleeve of the centre pin was to far up. Because of that i had the same problem no flavour. Also push the wick to the side so they dont block the juice channels.


----------



## free3dom

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ye I'm also quite keen on a Lemo.
> Afaik Eleaf make good products, so it should be a winner.



I agree...and since I have an iStick incoming, I feel I should pair it with a family member


----------



## rogue zombie

Can I just ask here:

If you've filled your tank and you need to get back in there (to fix the wick), what's the best way to empty the tank?


----------



## Gazzacpt

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Can I just ask here:
> 
> If you've filled your tank and you need to get back in there (to fix the wick), what's the best way to empty the tank?


Syringe with a blunt needle. Block the airhole by holding your finger over it unscrew the top of the kayfun, stick the syringe down the side and suck up as much juice as you can.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

"block the airhole" 
That's where I went wrong


----------



## rogue zombie

@dannler theses pics helped me http://m.imgur.com/a/zeCJY

It seems to work for me. It's more cotton than I had used before. But I'm getting more flavour, Vapour and so far no dry hits.
Before I always read to not use too much cotton. Now the coil is pretty surrounded, juice channels clear... And it's working.


----------



## rogue zombie

Hello Purple Alien, my my... you taste so good.

The Russian went from Putin to Kournikova

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Here are some more to look at:http://vapercoils.com/tag/russian-91-coil-builds

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Here are some more to look at:http://vapercoils.com/tag/russian-91-coil-builds



Ooh nice, thank you.

Now I just need some longer nose thin tweezers. Mine are a bit thick to get in there and fiddle.


----------



## Riaz

r0gue z0mbie said:


> @dannler theses pics helped me http://m.imgur.com/a/zeCJY
> 
> It seems to work for me. It's more cotton than I had used before. But I'm getting more flavour, Vapour and so far no dry hits.
> Before I always read to not use too much cotton. Now the coil is pretty surrounded, juice channels clear... And it's working.


very interesting- how he has the flavour wicks running along side the coil

now i want to try this method of wicking and see how it works

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Riaz said:


> very interesting- how he has the flavour wicks running along side the coil
> 
> now i want to try this method of wicking and see how it works



Honestly man, I'm even chain vaping now and wow!

It's a slight variation on how everyone explained really


----------



## Phoenix

dannler said:


> Hey guys, so i recently got a russian...i checked build videos and what not,i follow everything to a dot.....but for the life of me,i cant get it!!
> 
> I build a normal 2mm coil 1.1ohm, wick it with cotton(less is better) 2 or 3 drags and i get dry hits,i replace the cotton with bamboo wick, and still the same, and when it didnt give dry hits i got vapour,but no flavour....
> 
> I then do a chimeny build,same specs..now i dont get dry hits but almost no vapour,air flow i have adjusted all ways possible...
> 
> Any ideas?
> Tips maybe?


The easiest trick with the Russian to get it to soak evenly, is to wick it and then take your wick through the chimney, with the chimney top cap off, then cut the wick in line with the top surface of the chimney bottom deck. Take those wick pig tales and tuck them in down the sides. Then give the wick a few drops of ejuice before screwing on the top chimney cap. Use the fill hole for this method of wicking.

I hope that made sense, but basically all you are doing is sending your entire wick through the bottom part of the chimney, screwing the bottom part of the chimney on, then cutting your wick in line with the top part of the bottom chimney deck.

EDIT: Okay just read through other posts and it has already been suggested. DOPE.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dannler

r0gue z0mbie said:


> @dannler theses pics helped me http://m.imgur.com/a/zeCJY
> 
> It seems to work for me. It's more cotton than I had used before. But I'm getting more flavour, Vapour and so far no dry hits.
> Before I always read to not use too much cotton. Now the coil is pretty surrounded, juice channels clear... And it's working.


i just tried that and the juice leaks out off my air hole after the first inhale. i also removed the center pin, and there is no restrictions


----------



## Riaz

dannler said:


> i just tried that and the juice leaks out off my air hole after the first inhale. i also removed the center pin, and there is no restrictions


usually when that happens its due to overfilling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dannler

im using a syringe... only added 2ml


----------



## Riaz

dannler said:


> im using a syringe... only added 2ml


do you have any pics of how its wicked now?


----------



## dannler

unfortunately not, like i said previously, i gave a cruddy camera at the moment that doesnt have focus, so you will just see a blur


----------



## Riaz

dannler said:


> unfortunately not, like i said previously, i gave a cruddy camera at the moment that doesnt have focus, so you will just see a blur


it will be best to give advice if we can see pics of the current setup

blur pics are fine, we dont need to see them crystal clear, just enough to make out what is what


----------



## rogue zombie

Ye I've purposely only been filling about 2,0mls, in case I have to empty it all out, to get back in.


----------



## dannler

will do my best


----------



## rogue zombie

I hope you get it right soon. Because it really has taken vaping to the next level for me!

I'm to scared to recoil the thing because it's working so well lol

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Riaz

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I hope you get it right soon. Because it really has taken vaping to the next level for me!
> 
> I'm to scared to recoil the thing because it's working so well lol


I have yet to learn this lesson lol

Even if a cool works perfectly, the moment I see a new coil, I have to try it

There is just so much to experiment using the Russian/ kayfun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Riaz said:


> I have yet to learn this lesson lol
> 
> Even if a cool works perfectly, the moment I see a new coil, I have to try it
> 
> There is just so much to experiment using the Russian/ kayfun
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol... 

For now I'm okay with just getting the basics right.

I'll get to the fancy stuff.


----------



## Phoenix

To get rid of leaking issues with that wicking method, hold the air holes closed with your finger, turn her upside down, then when the juice has all flowed down, take your finger off the airholes(both the air screw and air hole) and quickly spin her the correct way up. This sometimes gets the compression going better and stops the leaking. The same is true for some kayfuns with this wicking method.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Just a follow up.

I ripped the band-aid off and have rewickked it three times now. Left the coil. Just dry burn it when I clean it.

No dry hits, gurgling or leaking. This method really works for a noob like me. Just make sure you use a good amount of cotton so it doesnt move around. I don't know if it's because of the coil being surrounded, but I just works.

I moved the coil down as @Riaz said, and it works a dream.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Just a follow up.
> 
> I ripped the band-aid off and have rewickked it three times now. Left the coil. Just dry burn it when I clean it.
> 
> No dry hits, gurgling or leaking. This method really works for a noob like me. Just make sure you use a good amount of cotton so it doesnt move around. I don't know if it's because of the coil being surrounded, but I just works.
> 
> I moved the coil down as @Riaz said, and it works a dream.


lovely stuff man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dannler

So i got me a fogger v4, and the very first setup i build is a beast! Loving it great on flavour and good vapour, also airflow is better for me, anyway i PIF'ed the russian to my friend,maybe he has better luck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

dannler said:


> So i got me a fogger v4, and the very first setup i build is a beast! Loving it great on flavour and good vapour, also airflow is better for me, anyway i PIF'ed the russian to my friend,maybe he has better luck



Nice man, glad it worked out.
Those Foggers do look awesome.


----------

